# Christmas Bowl and Meal, 16th December 2017



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not long now and we'll be throwing balls down the lanes once again or, in other words, it is time to sort our Christmas Bowl and meal. As we discussed after our last cruise, we're going to have a change from the usual curry this year, finishing the evening with a yummy meal at stylish Sutton Hall, which some of you know already.

The day: Saturday 16th December
The time: 17:00 h roll off at Macclesfield Ten-Pin Bowling Alley
The meal: 20:00 h at Sutton Hall, Sutton, Macclesfield.










Macclesfield Ten-Pin Bowling Alley
http://www.superbowluk.co.uk/macclesfield/

The bowling will be followed by a short cruise to Sutton Hall where excellent food in great surroundings will be awaiting us.










http://www.brunningandprice.co.uk/suttonhall/

Please post below if you'd like to join me on our now famous Christmas night out 

*Bowling*
Dani
John&Bryony
Peter&Simon
Jonathan
Phil&Sue

*Meal*
Dani
John&Bryony
Simon&Sharon
Peter&Simon
Jonathan
Phil&Sue
Richard


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Count me down for both


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant John. I've added your name to both


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you please add us both for both.

Thanks Dani.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Will do Peter and Simon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Rightio. Time to add your name to the list if you want to avoid missing out


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Last chance to join us on the 16th for our Christmas do as I need to make firm bookings this coming weekend


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And we'll have one more of the usual culprits joining us for the meal .... see first post


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Dani,

Bryony says she's like to come on this one too if you can reserve her a place for both also 

Cheers,
John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Bryony says she's like to come on this one too if you can reset her a place also
> 
> ...


No problem John  
I assume that's for bowling and the meal?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You replied too quick quick before I corrected my post Dani :!:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Reserved; reserved :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I thought you were outspoken :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Cherie and i were thinking of coming along but it's clashes with my karate clubs christmas party.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> Cherie and i were thinking of coming along but it's clashes with my karate clubs christmas party.


Oh that's a shame Jeff! It would have been nice to catch up 

Have a great time at your karate Christmas party and I'm sure we'll meet at some other event in the not too distant future


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

audimad said:


> Cherie and i were thinking of coming along but it's clashes with my karate clubs christmas party.


Would have been good to see you both.

I could make a Christmas cracker joke about your Christmas meal menu choices but I'm going to resist :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

See you all tomorrow 

Just to let you know: Pennine roads are clear and well gritted [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Jeff is having chops by the way :wink:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We'll see you all at 5pm.



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Pefect Peter 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Pefect Peter 8)


Wasn't he a character in Wacky Races?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you all for braving the weather coming out to play and I hope it's not too foggy on your different ways home 

Happy Christmas and see you again soon


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you Dani for organising an excellent fun event and fabulous meal in one of the nicest watering holes. Great to see everyone. Have a good Christmas!


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks for organising Dani - nice to catchup with everyone.

Merry Christmas and I'll see you all in the New Year !

Jonathan


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Dani for another great Christmas gathering.

The drive home wasn't too bad with just a few slippy roads and fog patches.

We'll see you all next year.



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> The drive home wasn't too bad with just a few slippy roads and fog patches.


I'm glad to hear that 

Happy Christmas all [smiley=elf.gif]


----------

